# /

## mar

, , .       ,  ,      /      " - ___",              /    ?

----------


## ˸

?  ??


> /


  :yes:

----------

> 


,      .



> ?


.

----------

,  " - ___"   .
       ,     .

----------


## Delf

,  ...      ,        ...

----------

()   ...,    -   ...

----------


## 85

,      /  /      .

----------

> ,      /  /      .


  ..

----------

/,

----------


## Tortilla

..  ...

----------

> /,


          .

----------


## zms03

> ()   ...,    -   ...


    ,        :yes:

----------


## Jane7721

,   -    /?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ,   -    /?


  ,   .

----------


## Jane7721



----------


## Jane7721

1      /,   ,           :Frown:

----------


## lala07

> 1      /,   ,


-...     ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------

> 1      /,   ,


    .      .

----------


## kostushock

,   !

   .     ,    ,   .      "/ "?   ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## kostushock

-  .      .

,     .

----------

-     ... ...

----------


## kostushock

.

 ,  **.    ,      .

 ,        (      ).  ,     .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## kostushock

,   -   (         ).

**,          , ..         "           ".

  ,  **,      .       .

----------

,       ,     -        <> 0? 

,   ,   ,   ?.. 
         "  ", .     28.07.2003 N -3-09/426,  .1: "        (),   ".

----------


## kostushock

**

,        , ..  .     (,     ).      ** .

** .     **       ,              .

,   ,      .          (  ).   .  -    .            .

----------

*kostushock*,    ,   ,    -  ,    .               (    ),     .     ...

----------


## kostushock

**,   .   ,     ,     (         )    .   ,       ,      ""   ... 

  ,    ,         .     ,       .

----------

> ,       ,      ""   ...


.



> ,    ,         .     ,       .


      914        .

----------


## FTN

```
    1      /,   ,          

    .      .
```

-----  *.*
     ..   .

----------

*FTN*,   .
,    .

----------


## lala07

,    ,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## -

> ,    ,    ...


    -      ,  1,   ,       ,   /     !

----------


## Andyko

,       ,

----------

:
 -    [?(()=1,"________",())] * [?(()=0,"_______________",)]*
       ...  ()   ...

  -        ...    "" ...

----------

**    ,    ????



> -        ...    "" ...


  :Wink:

----------

,       ?
         ?

----------


## lala07

**       ...  :Big Grin: 
    ,   ,   ,   ...  ,     ,     -          .
  ,    , ?  :Wink:

----------

> ...


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## lala07

> :
>  -   [?(()=1,"________", ())]  [?(()=0,"_______________", )]
>        ...  ()   ...


    .. 
 ,      !  :Big Grin: 



> 


   - ...  :Big Grin:

----------

7.7        ,            76.        - .      " - "  ,      ,         ...

----------


## FTN

> :
>  -   [?(()=1,"________", ())]  [?(()=0,"_______________", )]
>        ...  ()   ...


  ()

----------


## Natasel

> ()   ...,    -   ...


      ,     ,    ,    -.   ?

----------

> ,     ,    ,    -.   ?


 ,       !
 !

----------

!
, ,     -     "   "  "   "     ?

----------

:   ,    1    ,  ,     --?

----------


## ˸

> 


    ....  -

----------

,    -

----------


## 07

,     -     ?

 .        -     /. (      :Embarrassment:       ). ,    ,   -.   ... ,     ,     ,    30.09.13! ..  ,      ,   ...

  ...  ! (       )   ,   : -  /  -  /,   ,          )?

 ?

----------

> ,     -     ?
> 
>  .        -     /. (           ). ,    ,   -.   ... ,     ,     ,    30.09.13! ..  ,      ,   ...
> 
>   ...  ! (       )   ,   : -  /  -  /,   ,          )?
> 
>  ?


  -    ,    .  ,      ,    ,     .      .

----------


## 07

!
     .
      ... . 315,     "" (       .   ,  !),     "".    .

     ( /  / )?

----------

,   -    , ...     1,    . , .,      .   ,          ,  .

----------


## 07

,   -    .  ?  -  ...  :Embarrassment: 
  ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,   -    .  ?  -  ... 
>   ?


C "."    -  .

----------

> 1,    . , .,


 1 8,     - ,        ..

----------


## 07

,   ,         -   "."  "."
 -   ?
   ...

----------

*07*,  ..       ?..    


> -   -,          ,   (, ),  ,   (, ),  ,  ,       ,  ,           .


      ,   ..       ,    ,

----------


## 07

!
  ""        (    )...

----------

*07*,  1  .              :Big Grin:

----------


## 07

:Embarrassment: 
        !  :Big Grin: 
       -...  , !  !
 -   ,      ...
     -      ...  :yes:

----------

, ,      -  ,    . ..   100 .  ..  110 .    ,   .. 60 .      ?

----------

> ,      -  ,    . ..   100 .  ..  110 .    ,   .. 60 .     ?


    ,        .

----------


## striz

!      ,      ""     ?              ?

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------


## striz

*ZZZhanna*, .

----------


## 07

.      -       ,           -?   ?
(     , ..    ,  ,         -   ...  -   )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .      -       ,           -?   ?
> (     , ..    ,  ,         -   ...  -   )


  -   .      .      .    ?

----------


## 07



----------


## 07

?   ?
  ,     .         -15.

 -        ,          ?

----------

*07*,  ..        ..

----------


## gnews

.5 . 169  http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%8C%D1%8F_169
...        (      )    - ,     -   .

----------

> *07*,  ..        ..


        ,  .
,       ,      ,         -     .

----------


## 07

! :Smilie:

----------

. , ,    ,  /    , ..  ??
    ,  /     , ..  ;
         / ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> / ,


,   , ..    5- , ?
      ,         .

----------


## Liana_sh

,  !
.,    -  :Embarrassment: 
   3 :
1)         ""  2 : ", , ,  "  "".   -  "" .   ,     ""       -   .      1.             . !  -    ""   "".   :        -???      ?    ,         -  ,    ""      : " " (   ""  - )?      -   "  ".  , ?   ,   ,      ,    ,    , ..  " ".
2)     -   10,10  11  ?
3)   -     "",          "" -  ,    ?
   .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## gnews

.
2) .    ,  - . 
3)  .

----------


## Liana_sh

, .            :
1).       ,    : " -  ...."                       ,         ,     (    .)   .         ,           ,   ....
2)     ,             /?????      ,      , ?
3)   -         : ..        ,         .              -        ?
4)        ,   -      ""   4     1- (    )

----------

> ,    : " -


      ""  :Smilie:      .



> ,             /?????


 



> ,      , ?



. 3,      



> 4)        ,   -      ""   4     1- (    )


  3 ,  ,  .     .

----------


## Liana_sh

**, 
,            ((((( , ,     :   " "  ????

----------

> :   " "  ????


 ,   .    1137     
   ,

----------


## Liana_sh

,      " ".        ,     " "....

----------


## Liana_sh

, ,     -  -  (       ),            ?  ,        .           ?

----------


## gnews

> 


.
. II.   -,         
. , .1 http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp1137.htm

   ,    .

----------


## Liana_sh

!
,,     .  ,  11.02.2015,    (     12.02.2015).    -      ????    ,       ?

 .   ,            -.  ??? ..          ,         .  ?  ...

----------

> -      ????


  .     11.02.15.
   ,       .
    -,     ,       .

----------


## Liana_sh

/   99  11.02.2015,     -  99  13.02.2015 (  ). ?     /...
  ,    .  . , .       -  ,   .   20 -,   ,               .  ?

----------

*Liana_sh*,     ,        -  .

----------

